# Oliva Serie G Special G Maduro Cigar Review - Cute Cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I had my 2nd one of the week last night, and the construction was much better. The first one was lacking a cap (I didnt notice it) and unraveled f...

Read the full review here: Oliva Serie G Special G Maduro Cigar Review - Cute Cigar


----------

